# New Litter!



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Glinda my Cream Piebald doe had her babies today. The buck is Fiyero, a Coffee self buck. I'm not 100% sure what colors I'm going to end up with this litter. It's the "official" start of my Cream and Reverse Siamese line so I'm pretty excited!
No photos of the babies yet. There are seven of them, five with black eyes and two with pink.

Buck









Doe


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations on the new litter. Can't wait to see what colors the pinkies turn out to have


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Fun side note, your anniversary for being on the cite was a couple a days ago


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Here they are! Mom was having a lot of trouble with keeping enough milk to feed so I ended up culling down to five. The piebald, PEW and one of the dilutes are does, the other two dilutes are bucks. All except the PEW are black eyed.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Is the piebald bub black?


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

The litter is doing great! I always love the litters out of my really friendly does. I'm sure it's the combination of both genetic predisposition and seeing how comfortable Glinda is with handling but these guys are the sweetest, most amiable little 3 week olds!

Black Pied Doe, Coffee Self Doe, PEW Doe, Coffee Buckx2 is the rundown. I'll be keeping everybody for at least one breeding.


----------

